# Hysterectomy 4 hours after C section



## Rgreen0118 (May 27, 2010)

Doc performed C section and BTL.  4 hours later,  he had to do an emergency hysterectomy.

Is this still the add on code of 59525?

Thanks in advance, 

Rhonda


----------



## aholla04 (May 27, 2010)

Yes, The instruction notes tell you to use this code in conjunction with the delivery code you are using. You would need to report the c-section/BTL and the hysterectomy being sure to show the medical necessity of the hysterectomy in the diagnosis codes you use.


----------

